# Virtualisierung für Anfänger.

## Klaus Meier

Virtualisierung ist etwas, von dem ich bis heute morgen eher noch gar keine Ahnung hatte. Hab mich da heute abend mal etwas umgetan, also bin da bei Xen, KVM und Virtualbox gelandet.

Was will ich damit machen? Also erst mal etwas darüber lernen. Dann an erster Stelle verschiedene Linuxe oder auch mal BSD usw. auszuprobieren. Ohne da immer groß partitionieren, den Grub wiederherstellen, eventuell noch dabei Gentoo zerschießen usw.

Virtualbox erschien mir da am einfachsten. Habe das auch recht schnell hingekommen, da iläuft gerade ein Update vom der Installation von Ubuntu. Na das ist ja einfach geil... Da kann man sich ja echt mal alles stressfrei nebenbei antun. 

Xen und KVM scheinen da doch etwas stressiger zu sein. Gibt es da etwas, was generell gegen Virtualbox spricht? Oder wo liegen da die Vor- und Nachteile. Sagen wir mal so, es wäre schon nett, wenn soviel Grafikleistung rüberkommt, dass Youtube läuft.

Also Probleme habe ich erst mal keine, es ging schneller und einfacher als erwartet. Deshalb sage ich mal freue mich auf Hinweise, wo ich nützliche Informationen bekomme und wie man es optimal hinbekommt.

Erstes Problem habe ich schon gefunden. Grafik läuft mit maximal 800*600. Das ist übel. Auch wenn man das Fenster größer macht kann ich in Ubuntu nicht mehr auswählen.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Erstes Problem habe ich schon gefunden. Grafik läuft mit maximal 800*600. Das ist übel. Auch wenn man das Fenster größer macht kann ich in Ubuntu nicht mehr auswählen.

 

stichwort: guest additions?

----------

## Josef.95

Vermutlich nicht Brand-aktuell, sollte aber bez. Virtualbox dennoch weiterhelfen:

http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?t=236444

----------

## Klaus Meier

Danke an euch beide. Mit der Anleitung habe ich dann herausgefunden, wie guest addition funktioniert. Damit bin ich schon mal ein Stück weiter.

----------

## tazinblack

Hi,

also falls Du an den Punkt kommst, wo Du Dir überlegst ne extra Kiste (oder mehrere zwecks Redundanz) zu haben, wo Deine VMs dann drauf laufen und Du dort nicht zwingend direkt ne Konsole dran haben musst, 

dann schau Dir mal noch den VMware ESXi an (Lizenz kostenlos nach Anmeldung) oder die kommerzielle Variante davon. Ich bin da immer wieder beeindruckt, was ein aktueller Server alles hergibt.

Virtualbox hab ich hier auf der Workstation und daheim laufen um noch ein Windows für die Sachen zu haben, die unter Linux nicht laufen.

Da hatte ich mit dem freien VMware Server ab Version 2 nur Probleme mit.

----------

## Necoro

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> VMware Server ab Version 2

 

*brr* *schauder* ... grausames Sück Software ... ich glaube immer noch, dass die das extra so designed haben, damit die Leute auf ESXi wechseln (bzw auf vSphere, weil das simple ESXi manche Features nicht hat (zum Beispiel Images importieren))

----------

## Klaus Meier

VirtualBox war bis vor kurzem recht nett.  Aber die guest additions wollen/kennen den neuen X-Server in der Version 1.8 nicht. Damit hat sich dann vernünftiges Arbeiten erst mal erledigt. Na dann, weitersuchen. Also jetzt mal VMWare antesten.

Edit: Und das war es dann auch schon wieder. Man muss es sich ja manuell runterladen. Und die Version im Portage gibt es nicht mehr zum Runterladen. Alles nicht so Begeisternd.

Na dann werde ich mir jetzt mal KVM antun....

----------

## s.hase

IHMO sind VMware Player/Workstation und VirtualBox recht gut wenn man mit nem Desktop-System arbeiten will/muss, man häufiger ein OS installieren muss und man das System nicht ständig braucht. Dank netter Oberflächen ist das wesentlich einfacher als bei Xen/KVM und Co.. Für reine Server setze ich, wenn es gleich ein gesamtes OS sein muss, dann lieber auf KVM. Bei reinen Diensten die unter Linux laufen lieber auf Vserver. Ist halt Geschmackssache.

Man kann zwar bei Xen/KVM etc. auch per rdesktop oder vnc arbeiten, mir persönlich gefallen da die Lösungen von VMware und Virtualbox einfach besser (VMware Server ab Version 2 mal außen vor gelassen). Es gibt auch noch den Virtual Machine Manager von Redhat, ist IMHO aber noch nicht sehr ausgereift. Sieht aber schon mal nicht schlecht aus.

Wenn man mal richtig sucht findet man auch ein vmware Overlay mit den aktuellen Versionen. Lässt sich wie immer per layman finden und heißt logischerweise vmware. Zum normalen rumspielen reicht die Player-Version inzwischen aus da auch diese neue VMs erzeugen kann.

----------

## firefly

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> VirtualBox war bis vor kurzem recht nett.  Aber die guest additions wollen/kennen den neuen X-Server in der Version 1.8 nicht. 

 

Zum einen ist der 1.8er xorg-server erst vor kurzem released (im april) worden und das letzte virtualbox update kam im märz.

Zum anderen was heißt "die guest additions wollen/kennen den neuen X-Server in der Version 1.8 nicht" ?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Ich hab da mit den aktuellen Testversionen von Ubuntu und Fedora rumgespielt. Ubuntu lief sehr schön bis zu einem Udate. Ich vermute mal, da war auch 1.8 dabei. Seit dem kriecht es nur noch so dahin. Bei Fedora habe ich die aktuelle Beta rungergeladen. Direkt nach der Installation lassen sich die guest additions nicht installieren mit der Meldung, das wäre eine Beta Version von Xorg und mit denen wollten sie nicht. Habe dann ein Update gemacht (schon sehr seltsam, das Image ist einen Tag alt und will alles neu installieren) und danach kam dann die Meldung: Unbekannte Version, kann nicht installiert werden.

Wie gesagt, ich will da einfach erst mal in die Materie einsteigen und spiele da mehr rum, als das ich es ernsthaft brauche. Und da stresse ich das alles erst mal, nicht dass mir da irgendwas abkackit, wenn ich es brauche.

Und wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann gibt es ja nicht nur emulierte Hardware sondern auch ein direkter Durchgriff. Das wäre eigentlich, was mir zur Zeit fehlt.

Nun habe ich danke Overlay vmware drauf, na mal sehen, was mich da erwartet.

----------

## musv

Ich hab in einer VMWare Windows XP laufen. In einem früheren Job hatte ich auf Arbeit ein Ubuntu und dann in VirtualBox das Windows drin.

Zumindest damals kam es mir so vor, als ob das VirtualBox flüssiger lief als VMWare. Kann aber auch nur Konfigurationssache gewesen sein. VMWare erzeugt sporadisch immer mal sehr hohe CPU-Last bei mir, obwohl die Gastwindose mehr oder weniger im Leerlauf vor sich hindümpelt.

Was geht (bisher) und was nicht:

- Direktzugriff: auf USB geht.

- Alles andere werden die Geräte vom darunterliegenden Hostsystem emuliert.

Für Qemu gibt's noch ein Kernelmodul. Was das genau macht, weiß ich allerdings nicht.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Virtualbox finde ich sehr nett, aber irgendwie auch nicht richtig. Ubuntu lief irgend wann mal ganz nett, aber jetzt geht zur Zeit gerade kein Sound. Und Fedora Beta oder was das gerade ist will gar keine Guest Additions, weil die kein Xorg 1.8 kennen. Aber Sound geht

Und seit dem auf meinem Host 1.8 läuft, ruckelt Ubuntu in der VM auch nur noch vor sich hin, obwohl die Guest Additions nichts meckern.

Wie gesagt, sehr einfach, sehr nett, aber auch zu sehr abhängig, das aktuelle Versionen eingepflegt werden.

----------

## mrsteven

Hmm, ich hatte schon ein paar sehr merkwürdige Effekte mit VirtualBox:

Mit den 2.x-Versionen konnte ich das Ports-System eines FreeBSD Gastes nicht updaten.

Nachdem viel Text auf dem virtuellen Bildschirm im Textmodus durchgescrollt ist, dauert es erstmal eine knappe Minute, bis das Gastsystem (Gentoo) wieder reagiert

Und gerade eben hat es mir den gleichen Gentoo-Gast beim Herunterfahren in Runlevel 1 komplett zerschossen (/etc/rc.conf enthielt nur noch Datenmüll und fsck sagt mir was von doppelt belegten Blöcken). Sehr ekelhaft das alles...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Also irgendwie taugt das Ding nicht viel...  :Crying or Very sad:  Na ja, sieht man sich an, wie VirtualBox implementiert ist, dann merkt man, dass das ein ziemlicher Hack ist: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/VirtualBox_architecture Kein Wunder, dass sich bei dem Konzept Fehler einschleichen...

----------

